
Pronomous VC launches, to build prosperous cities that uplift entire regions - adrianscott
https://twitter.com/PronomosVC/status/1207714678899523585
======
NonEUCitizen
Patri Friedman of Seasteading Institute is the "Founder and General Partner."
Does this mean the Seasteading effort is on the backburner?

[https://www.pronomos.vc/people](https://www.pronomos.vc/people)

